# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  متى يجب قضاء الصلاة على المغمي عليه

## بندر المسعودي

المذهب أي مذهب الحنابلة : يجب أن يقضى من زال عقله بإغماء جميع الصلوات التي كانت عليه حال إغمائه. وعند الحنفية: أنه إن أغمي عليه يوماً وليلة قضى خمس صلوات، وإن زاد وقت صلاة سادسة فلا قضاء عليه. وعند مالك والشافعي: أنه لا يقضي الصلاة التي خرج وقتها. ( انظر : الدر المختار ( 1 / 102 ) ، والمدونة 1 / 93 ، والاستذكار 1 / 61 ، والأم 1 / 88 ، ومنتهى الإرادات 1 / 51) . واستدل الحنابلة :بما أخرجه ابن ابي شيبة 2/268 : أن عمار بن ياسر أغمي عليه في الظهر والعصر والمغرب والعشاء فأفاق نصف الليل فقضاهن. وعن سمرة بن جندب أنه قال : " المغمى عليه يترك الصلاة ؛ يصلي مع كل صلاة مثلها حتى يقضيها ، قال عمران بن حصين : ليصليهن جميعاً " رواه ابن أبي شيبة وابن المنذر ، وقالوا أيضاً : إن الصلاة لا تسقط بالإغماء كسائر العبادات ؛ لأنه لا ينقطع به التكليف ، بدليل جوازه على الأنبياء . ( شرح الزركشي 1 / 497 ) . وأيضاً قاسوا المغمى عليه على النائم ( المغني 2 / 51 ) . واستدل الشافعية والمالكية : قوله r في حديث عائشة في المغمى عليه : " ليس من ذلك قضاء ، إلا أن يغمى عليه فيفيق في وقتها فيصليها " رواه الدار قطني والبيهقي . والحديث ضعيف ؛ إذ في إسناده : الحكم بن عبد الله بن سعد الأيلي ، قال أحمد : أحاديثه موضوعة(التعليق المغني 2 / 82 ، ولسان الميزان 2 / 405 ) . 
قياس المغمى عليه على المجنون بجامع زوال العقل . ونوقش: بالفارق بأن الجنون تتطاول مدته غالباً، ولا يلزم بشيء من التكاليف، ولا يجوز على الأنبياء، وتثبت الولاية عليه، بخلاف المغمى عليه. أنه ورد عن جمع من الصحابة أنه أغمي عليهم ، ولم يقضوا ؛ كابن عمر ، وأنس ، وروى أثر ابن عمر عبد الرزاق ، وروى أثر أنس ابن المنذر في الأوسط واستدل الحنفية : بما روي عن علي : " أنه أغمي عليه أربع صلوات فقضاهن " . ونوقش : بأنه ليس بثابت وغير معروف في كتب الحديث(العناية على الهداية 2/10 ) . واستدلوا أيضاً : " أن عماراً أغمي عليه يوماً وليلة ؛ فقضاهن " . رواه ابن أبي شيبة ، وعبد الرزاق ، والبيهقي ، وضعفه في الجوهر النقي ( 1 / 387 ) . وبما روي عن ابن عمر : " أنه أغمي عليه ثلاثة أيام ولياليهن فلم يقض " رواه البيهقي والدار قطني . ونوقش : أنه ورد عنه أنه أغمي عليه يوماً وليلة فلم يقض . رواه عبد الرزاق والدار قطني والبيهقي . 
قال في الإفصاح 1 / 107 : " واختلفوا في المغمي عليه ؛ فقال مالك والشافعي : إذا كان إغماؤه بسبب محرم مثل : أن يشرب خمراً أو دواء لم يحتج إليه لم تسقط عنه ، وكان عليه القضاء فرضاً ، فإن أغمي عليه بمرض أو سبب مباح سقط عنه القضاء ما كان حال إغمائه من الصلاة ، وقال أبو حنيفة : إن كان الإغماء يوماً وليلة فما دون ذلك لم يمنع وجوب الصلاة القضاء ، وإن زاد على ذلك لم يجب عليه القضاء ، ولم يفرق بين أسباب الإغماء ، وقال أحمد : الإغماء بجميع أسبابه لا يمنع وجوب القضاء بحال " . وفي الشرح الكبير مع الإنصاف 3 / 10: " فأما شرب الدواء المباح الذي يزيل العقل، فإن كان لا يدوم كثيراً فهو كالإغماء، وإن تطاول فهو كالجنون ". 
الراجح قول من يقول : لا يقضي مطلقا" وأما قضاء بعض الصحابة فإنه يحمل على الاستحباب أو التورع وما أشبه ذلك . وهذا اختيار الشيخ ابن عثيمين . والله أعلم

----------


## أبو برهومي

أخي بندر أحسن الله إليك على هذه الفائدة ,,,
وليتك أخي تفيدنا بقضاء المغمى عليه الصيام، والتفصيل فيه كما ذكرت هنا, ولك منا جزيل الدعاء ,,
تنبيه: ذكرت هنا أن اختيار الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله: عدم القضاء مطلقاً؛ مع أن الشيخ رحمه الله قال في الممتع المجلد الثاني:"والذي يترجَّحُ عندي: أنه إن زال عقلُهُ باختياره فعليه القضاء مطلقاً، وإن كان بغير اختياره فلا قضاء عليه.اهـ 
وذكر بعد أن ساق الخلاف الذي ذكرت أعلاه:"فإذا نظرنا إلى التَّعليل وجدنا أنَّ الرَّاجح قول من يقول: لا يقضي مطلقاً؛ لأنَّ قياسه على النَّائم ليس بصحيح، فالنَّائم يستيقظ إذا أُوقِظَ، وأمَّا المُغمى عليه فإنَّه لا يشعر.
وأيضاً: النَّوم كثير ومعتاد، فلو قلنا: إنَّه لا يقضي سقط عنه كثير من الفروض. لكن الإغماء قد يمضي على الإنسان طولُ عمره ولا يُغمى عليه، وقد يسقط من شيء عالٍ فيُغمى عليه، وقد يُصاب بمرضٍ فيُغمى عليه.
وأما قضاء عمَّار ـ إن صحَّ عنه ـ فإنَّه يُحمل على الاستحباب، أو التَّورُّعِ، وما أشبه ذلك"اهـ 
فلو لاحظت معي أخي بندر أن الشيخ لم يجزم بالاختيار رحمه الله, فإن كنت وقفت على قول له يجزم فيه بالاختيار لما ذكرت فاذكره لنا,,
حفظك الله ورعاك وزاد من علمك وتقاك

----------


## بندر المسعودي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
 مسألة الصيام يلزم المغمي عليه القضاء  قال في المغني 4/344: "بغير خلاف علمناه".
واستدل فقهاء المذاهب بأن الإغماء عذر في تأخير الصوم إلى زواله لا في إسقاطه ، لأن سقوطه يكون بزوال الأهلية أو بالحرج ، ولا تزول الأهلية به ولا يتحقق الحرج به ، لأن الحرج إنما يتحقق فيما يكثر وجوده ، وامتداده في حق الصوم نادر ، لأنه مانع من الأكل والشرب . وحياة الإنسان شهرا بدون الأكل والشرب لا يتحقق إلا نادرا فلا يصلح لبناء الحكم عليه .

----------


## بندر المسعودي

> فلو لاحظت معي أخي بندر أن الشيخ لم يجزم بالاختيار رحمه الله, فإن كنت وقفت على قول له يجزم فيه بالاختيار لما ذكرت فاذكره لنا,,
> حفظك الله ورعاك وزاد من علمك وتقاك


بارك الله فيك المسألة التي ذكرت هي فيما أغمي عليه بغير اختياره أما إذا كان باختياره فلها بحثا أخر .

----------


## الغُندر

السلام عليكم 

الصواب هو قول مالك والشافعي انه لا يلزمه القضاء وصح في الموطا عن نافع ان ابن عمر اغمي عليه فلم يقض 
واما اثر عمار بن ياسر رضي الله عنه فلا يصح رواه ابن المنذر وغيره وفي سنده محمد بن الحسن بن زباله كذبه ابن معين وغيره
وكذلك اثر سمرة بن جندب لا يصح اخرجه ابن المنذر من رواية ابي مجلز عنه وعن عمران بن حصين رضي الله عنهما (( وابو مجلز لم يسمع منهما قاله ابن المديني ))

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

*قال في الاستذكار :*
*مالك عن نافع أن عبد الله بن عمر أغمي عليه فذهب عقله فلم يقض الصلاة* 
*قال مالك وذلك فيما نرى والله أعلم أن الوقت قد ذهب فأما من أفاق في الوقت فإنه يصلي* 
*قال أبو عمر ذهب مالك والشافعي وأصحابهما مذهب بن عمر في الإغماء أنه لا يقضي ما فاته في إغمائه من الصلوات التي أغمي عليه فيها إن خرج وقتها* 
*وقد خالف بن عمر في ذلك عمار وعمران بن حصين* 
*ونذكر ذلك ومن ذهب إليه من الفقهاء أئمة الأمصار بعد إن شاء الله وبالله التوفيق* 
*وحجة مالك ومن ذهب مذهبه ومذهب بن عمر في ذلك أن القلم مرفوع عن المغمى عليه قياسا على المجنون المتفق عليه لأنه لا يشبه المغمى عليه إلا أصلان أحدهما المجنون الذاهب العقل والآخر النائم* 
*ومعلوم أن النوم لذة والإغماء مرض فهي بحال المجنون أشبه والأخرى أن المغمى عليه لا ينتبه بالإنباه بخلاف النائم* 
*ولما كان العاجز عن القيام في الصلاة يصلي جالسا ويسقط عنه القيام ثم إن عجز عن الجلوس سقط عنه حتى يبلغ حاله مضطجعا إلى الإيماء فلا يقدر على الإيماء فيسقط عنه ما سوى الإيماء فكذلك إن عجز عن الإيماء بما لحقه من الإغماء يسقط عنه فلا يلزمه إلا ما يراجعه عقله وذهنه في وقته لا ما انقضى وقته* 
*هذا ما يوجبه النظر لأنها مسألة ليس فيها حديث مسند* 
*وفيها عن بن عمر وعمار بن ياسر اختلاف فابن عمر لم يقض ما خرج وقته وعمار أغمي عليه يوما وليلة فقضى* 
*وقد روي عن عمران بن حصين مثل ذلك* 
*ذكر بن أبي شيبة حدثنا وكيع حدثنا سفيان عن السدي عن رجل يقال له يزيد عن عمار بن ياسر أنه أغمي عليه الظهر والعصر والمغرب والعشاء فأفاق في بعض الليل فقضاهن* 
*قال وحدثنا حفص بن غياث عن التيمي عن أبي مجلز عن عمران بن حصين قال يقضي المغمى عليه الصلوات كلها* 
*فذهب مالك والشافعي وأصحابه إلى مذهب بن عمر* 
*وهو قول طاوس والحسن وبن سيرين والزهري وربيعة والأوزاعي ويحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري وبه قال أبو ثور* 
*وكل هؤلاء يجعل وقت الظهر والعصر النهار كله إلى المغرب ووقت المغرب والعشاء الليل كله على ما تقدم من أصولهم في ذلك* 
*قال أبو حنيفة وأصحابه إن أغمي عليه يوما وليلة قضى وإن أغمي عليه أكثر لم يقض وجعلوا من أغمي عليه يوما وليلة في حكم النائم ومن أغمي عليه أكثر في حكم المجنون الذي رفع عنه القلم* 
*قالوا وإنما قضى عمار لأنه أغمي عليه يوما وليلة وهو قول إبراهيم النخعي وقتادة والحكم وحماد وإسحاق بن راهويه* 
*وقال الحسن بن حي من أغمي عليه خمس صلوات فما دونهن قضي ذلك كله وإن أغمى عليه أياما قضى خمس صلوات ينظر حين يفيق فيقضي ما يليه* 
*وقال عبيد الله بن الحسن المغمى عليه كالنائم يقضى كل صلاة في أيام إغمائه* 
*وبه قال أحمد بن حنبل وهو قول عطاء بن رباح* 
*ورواية محمد بن رستم عن محمد بن الحسن أن النائم إذا كان نومه أكثر من يوم وليلة لم يقض - منكرة شاذة خارجة عن الأصول لأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أمر النائم بقضاء ما نام عنه من الصلوات ولم يحد في ذلك حدا ولو كان من شرعه في ذلك حد بعدد أو وقت لذكره والله أعلم* 
*واختلف عن الثوري في المغمى عليه قال مرة كقول أبي حنيفة وقال الفريابي عنه إنه كان يعجبه أن يقضي صلاة يوم وليلة كقول الحسن بن حي* 
*وروي عن قبيصة عن سفيان فيمن أغمي عليه يومين وليلتين ثم أفاق بعد طلوع الشمس لم يكن عليه قضاء الفجر وإذا أغمي عليه قبل الفجر ثم أفاق بعد ما طلعت الشمس فأحب إلي أن يقضي*

----------

